# QUESTIONS about Clicker Training for TEGUS



## jmwgibson56 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok so here's the deal. I'm getting my very own black and white argentine tegu within the next week and a half from bobby's stock. I'm planning on using the conditioning technique to answer a couple questions i have in terms of memory. When i "Charge the Clicker" treats are needed to reinforce the clicking noise so it'll actually mean something to the tegu. My question for all of you is what exactly is YOUR tegus personal favorite treat. That way i can formulate an average and test a select few to act as "treats" for the reinforcement. Thanks for your help everybody!!!

-jmwgibson56


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 2, 2009)

My tegu loves chicken livers.


----------



## mis jaksin (Nov 2, 2009)

Each tegu is different.. as far as a 'snack food', my 4 month old b&w loves eggs and grapes.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Nov 2, 2009)

both of my tegus love giant horned worms and grasshoppers


----------



## bruce bull (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine will sit on my feet or stand up on there hind legs and lean against me to beg when I'm in the kitchen cutting up chicken. :grno


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Nov 2, 2009)

haha thats so cool bruce. I was talking to this employee at the reptile store and he suggested small bits of all beef hotdog t use as training treats. Do a lot of people use clicker training with their tegus? If so, love to hear what your tegu has "learned".


----------



## bruce bull (Nov 3, 2009)

While I have heard of it I have no first hand experience with using a clicker. having said that I don't know why it would not work. tegus seem to be very associative with things like food, heat and light . Elma my red tegu female and Leonidas my b/w male know that mice and rats come in paper bags and will come to the sound of me shaking the bag or even the crinkling sound of opening up the bag. They know when I'm in the kitchen and food is being prepared and they will appear and beg for scraps. Some of the members have potty trained there tegus to some extent. Mine are placed into the bathtub and given a warm shower or bath before being allowed to free roam they almost always make a deposit at this time making clean-up easy and saving me from cleaning up the carpet. I'm not sure if that is a learned behavior or a reaction to the stimulus of the warm water I suspect it is a combination of both. 
Good luck with your new tegu :fc


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks man! I'm really excited to welcome this little guy to my family.


----------

